# Feeding a competing good doer for energy??



## zoelouisem (1 August 2014)

Need to find something else to feed my daughters jumping pony that gives her a bit more whizz but doesn't make her fat!!!

She has been on safe and sound and oats and propell plus but I can only get her to eat a maximum of 1/4 scoops of oats per feed and half the recommended amount of propell per feed. When she's away at premier shows jumping it's just not enough and she goes flat.
She's fit worked 6 days a week mixture hacking schooling lunging. She competes most weekends or goes out XC schooling.
Isn't to fat although her weight very quickly creeps up if not kept on top of.
I could try basic competition mix but I don't find it does much for them apart from making them fat.

She's having a mini break now after been away jumping most of last week but really want to get something in plan when she's back in as she has a busy summer holidays.
Somebody suggested either polo or racehorse mix anybody any experiences with that or any other suggestions greatly received??
Thankyou.


----------



## PorkChop (1 August 2014)

All of mine are good doers so I feel your pain!

I had one mare that was out hunting twice a week, full days, full season that needed seriously wizzing up - I had success with racehorse cubes and propell - also had some success with mixes with peas in them.


----------



## PolarSkye (1 August 2014)

Since you asked . . . please, please don't feed a mix.  Give her oil.  Lots and lots of oil - in a decent oil-based feed . . . linseed, D&H ERS Pellets, Alfa A Oil (although make sure she isn't too reactive to molasses).  And give her good quality ad lib forage when she is stabled (hay and haylage).

P


----------



## zoelouisem (1 August 2014)

Thankyou will look into racehorse cubes I did start to look at them but there's so many thought I'd ask experiences on here.
It's so hard she needs the feed to substain her work but if she gets to fat also makes her lazy!!! Being a pony makes it even harder. Did try her on hayledge but makes her really itchy!!!


----------



## zoelouisem (1 August 2014)

Yer I'm not a massive fan of mixes but since what I'm feeding her isn't work kind of scratching my head, I did think of Alfa a oil but slightly worried as the hayledge makes her itchy too!! She has decent hay, and usually has a very small amount left so it's lasting her. She bedded on shavings too so not filling up on straw.


----------



## Casey76 (1 August 2014)

Oats


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 August 2014)

I know many say not mixes, and I am one of them. Have always fed straights.
However,  I had similar last year, took advice from the top and tried Saracen feeds, the Enduro mix did the job nicely


----------



## zoelouisem (1 August 2014)

She's currently on oats but won't really eat much more than a handful or to hence trying to find something different.


----------



## zoelouisem (1 August 2014)

Thankyou will look into that, I've always been a straights person that's why I used oats.
If she wasn't a fatty would try maize or barley but they also put tonnes of weight.


----------



## JennBags (1 August 2014)

I give mine NAF EnerG liquid, I find this adds energy without fizz or calories.


----------



## star (1 August 2014)

TopSpec Turbo has done wonders for my lazy good doer. It's designed for National Hunt racehorses. He's sharp as hell but it hasn't made him worse, just got more energy.


----------



## zoelouisem (1 August 2014)

I'm happy for anything that makes her fizzy/sharp she's not the type to buck daughter off plus there doing bigger stuff just need to be able up the food quite a bit at busy times and with the oats I can't she just won't eat anymore.
Thanks for all the suggestions so far, looked at the d&h ers pellets they look quite good and are suggested to feed alongside stay power cubes? Anybody any experience with these together?


----------



## CPayne (1 August 2014)

Used to use Spillers Response instant energy for my good doer when he was working hard and I needed more buzz.


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2014)

Another vote for NAF EnerG for a boost without weight gain.


----------



## monkeymad (1 August 2014)

zoelouisem said:



			I'm happy for anything that makes her fizzy/sharp she's not the type to buck daughter off plus there doing bigger stuff just need to be able up the food quite a bit at busy times and with the oats I can't she just won't eat anymore
Thanks for all the suggestions so far, looked at the d&h ers pellets they look quite good and are suggested to feed alongside stay power cubes? Anybody any experience with these together?
		
Click to expand...

I feed the D&H staypower cubes to my TB. She's not a particularly good doer, but can be fussy and she works fairly hard(eventing). If she is having a quiet time, maybe just some quiet hacks, I just give her a handful and then up it dependent on her work level. She can be quite sharp,but I don't find this makes her sharper. But I like the fact she needs just a small amount of these cubes to provide her with enough stamina for her workload.


----------



## zoelouisem (1 August 2014)

I've used naf enerG before and didn't find it made any difference.
I think with the work she's doing she needs some kind of feed to substain her just finding the right one as I've always fed straights.

The top spec turbo also looks good as it's an oil/oat type feed, has anybody that fed this found their horses ate it ok, that's one of my problems with the straight oats.


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2014)

OK then worth having a nutritionist draw up a plan.  Saracen did mine and I was very impressed with the results (and it was free ;-)


----------



## kassieg (1 August 2014)

another for Naf EnerG 

doesn't make them silly just adds energy & helps with stamina


----------



## CrazyMare (1 August 2014)

Topspec Turbo was suggested for my goid doer who is prone to laziness. Haven't tried it yet though


----------



## zoelouisem (1 August 2014)

Really their free? I did think about getting one but thought I'd have to pay a small fortune.
It's very hard as they all look good.
Looking at Allen and page too their substain looks good,  kind of hit the nail on the head in what it's aimed for about horses that initially have energy then go flat during work even when fit!

But I'm so dubious as obviously there all aimed at selling it to you, it's good to get people's experiences too.

Thankyou for all the ideas.


----------



## zoelouisem (1 August 2014)

The girls in action together!


----------



## Lolo (1 August 2014)

Alpha A sends all of ours whappy from the merest sniff... Reg took weeks to come down off the high, and he's usually so laid back he's horizontal.


----------



## zoelouisem (1 August 2014)

The only thing I'd be worried with Alfa oil is it's also very conditioning so may put to much weight on. She can go from a nice lean shape to a fatty very quickly!!! Being a pony makes it so much harder!!!


----------



## Chocy (1 August 2014)

Dodson & Horrell Competition Concentrate is what I use. Specifically designed for the weight gaining horse to give extra energy &oomph without weight gain. 
Have used it for year or so been great & I just increase/decrease amount depending how much work etc hes doing.

Also heard good things about Topspec Turbo but not used them as bit concerned they'd out weight on him


----------



## sam_ (2 August 2014)

I had a similar problem with one of my horses who is a good doer(and funnily enough an extremely fussy eater) but needed extra oomph to see him thru 3 days of jumping I feed him Allan and page's power and performance, Tiger oats, alfa a oil he would always leave some so I ended up getting science supplements linseed and it must be super palatable because he now doesn't leave a drop, plus his coat has never looked better! I also have naf enerG shots I usually give him one on the 3rd day. Don't know if that's any use but I would try and stay away from mixes

But if I was to recommend a mix it would be Allen and page's sustain it's a muesli mix, we use it for some of the horses at work its good for horses in hard work! And is supposed to be gut friendly!


----------



## khalswitz (2 August 2014)

For show jumping, you are looking for a quick release form of energy rather than slow release - so something more starchy than oily. However my concern would be that if your horse is fussy with the food she is on, then you will struggle no matter what you attempt to feed.

The problem with a good doer is that energy is energy - and any excess energy is stored as fat. So you want to make sure your type of energy is suited to the work, and fed as appropriate (for example, a higher starch feed, but varied and amount cut on days when not working as hard).

The other thing could be trying to get her fitter. If you're not worried about fizziness, then see if you can get her *too* fit - you'll have a double whammy of better metabolism, so less likely to get far, and also she will have more energy!

Personally, I'd see if you can encourage her to eat more oats by maybe mixing with a decent low energy chaff or beet first to make it more appealing. Most competition mixes are heavily oat based anyway, and oats really are the best thing for quick release energy.

Always, always worth chatting to a nutritionist - every feed company has one, call a few and see what they can recommend. They will usually send free samples too!

Eta, I'd also make sure your hay and grass are good quality, and something like a low calorie balancer may make a big difference if your ground lacks any vits and mins.


----------



## CAH7 (2 August 2014)

Not sure if this would help you, but management changes really make a difference with mine. He needs to be kept in the night before competitions, and clipped pretty much all year round. He's also fed oats, ridden 6 days a week, and tends to go flat in the summer. Good luck, I hope you find a solution, they look a great combination.


----------



## Tronk (2 August 2014)

Another vote for Dobson & Horrell Competition concentrate. It's specifically designed for good doers who need extra sparkle without packing on the pounds! http://www.dodsonandhorrell.com/our.../normallaid-back/competition-concentrate.html
You can also feed oats alongside it for extra oomph. I have recently introduced my laid back lad to it and it has improved his energy levels. Spillers Instant Response Mix worked well too. I tried Allen & Page Power and Performance and it made zero difference, as did Propell. Trial and error to see what works!


----------



## zoelouisem (2 August 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions going to my local feed store Tommorow with a list and seeing what they have a stock and go from there.

Little monkey never thought feeding a 12.2 would get so complicated or that she'd be so fussy!!! 
It seems ok for day shows it's more the stay away shows or when daughter is on holiday and they do more than 1 show a week.

Fitness wise shes pretty fit, works 6 days with a mixture of everything, she's already clipped all year with fine blades she's never out overnight and in the heat I'll turn her out early and get her in before it's to hot. She also has electrolytes if nessary.
I think it's a matter of getting something instead of the oats as she doesn't seem to like them, I find even when well stirred they will still drop to the bottem of the bucket and she'll easy what's on top and then leave them and obviously when upped for example in wales and west last there was just to many so she left them completely!!


----------



## SO1 (2 August 2014)

I know this is coming from it from a slightly different angle but if she is jumped a lot do you think that she is bored of jumping and getting a bit stale and not very enthusiastic about jumping.

Is she better after she has had a break, how is out hacking or doing other activities. 

I would also make sure she is hydrated  and drinking enough as is has been quite hot as well. Have you tried electrolytes to see if that makes a difference.

Forgot to mention you could try global herbs restore as I give this to my pony if he needs a bit of boost after illness or worming and it gives him loads of energy.


----------



## zoelouisem (2 August 2014)

She regularly has breaks when she's done a bit and isn't jumped constantly.  She hacks a lot and I box her to different places to hack too, goes XC schooling. She's only jumped at home in lessons no extras in between, as I'm really carefull not to sour her.
She's still keen jumping and getting double clears just a bit flat sometimes. She ate the oats at first and it was working well but now got fussy!!
She was having electrolytes when the weather was hot and when at away shows.
She's now been out since Tuesday and coming in Tommorow so going to the feed place before I pick her up and go from there.


----------



## SO1 (2 August 2014)

I forgot to say global herbs restore is a good tonic which I have used when my pony has been a bit run down after a virus and it gives him lots of energy and it helps them use the food more effectively. The ingredients are virtually the same as the the lami prone and it is suitable for good doers as long as you don't feed to much other fattening stuff.

I don't give him the restore when he is well as I think it would make him turbo charged but it can be used for competition horses.


----------



## SO1 (2 August 2014)

Here is information on restore

http://globalherbs.co.uk/products/restore/


----------



## star (2 August 2014)

zoelouisem said:



			I've used naf enerG before and didn't find it made any difference.
I think with the work she's doing she needs some kind of feed to substain her just finding the right one as I've always fed straights.

The top spec turbo also looks good as it's an oil/oat type feed, has anybody that fed this found their horses ate it ok, that's one of my problems with the straight oats.
		
Click to expand...

mine wolfs it down no probs. I also give him topspec performance cubes.


----------



## Tiarella (3 August 2014)

Put my 15.2 Cleveland bay x oaf horse onto tiger oats yesterday - will let you know the outcome (or the consequences!)


----------



## eggs (3 August 2014)

rachaelstar said:



			Put my 15.2 Cleveland bay x oaf horse onto tiger oats yesterday - will let you know the outcome (or the consequences!)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hijack this thread but where did you get your tiger oats from. Tried to order some from my feed merchants last week and they couldn't source them.


----------



## Futureformerlawyer (3 August 2014)

Allen and page power and performance is great and I also feed naf NRgy with it. Allen and page are v helpful if you call there helpline. They recommended power and performance for my prone to fatness comp horse


----------



## Horsemad12 (4 August 2014)

I feed turbo and Maxapower.  Works for my mare who can have lazy days, I describe it that she feels at her best more often.


----------



## Clarence09 (4 August 2014)

Please get some proper advice.  Most of the Feed companies have a nutritionist who can give you good advice on the best products to use. Not all feed stores will have trained staff to offer nutritional advice whilst they may have experience in what works for their own horse, not all we be best placed to help you.  It is really important that you ensure your horses diet is balanced feeding a little competition mix/racehorse mix for example might give you some additional energy but is unlikely to be balanced unless you are feeding at the manufacturers recommended quantity!


----------

